

Ask HN: review my tiny app - anonymous user generated madlibs - bonquesha99
http://madlibber.com/

======
bonquesha99
I couldn't find any other sites that allowed you to specify your own prompts
instead of making you choose from a list like "noun", "adjective", etc. So, I
decided to take a crack at it for fun.

It also supports backreferences, and doesn't look all dated like most of the
other madlib sites.

